# Growth Hormone Use



## PRIDE

By: Gavin Kane

Disclaimer (warning): This information is for entertainment value only. I am not a medical doctor , therefore, I am not qualified to offer any medical advice nor advise you on how to take any substances. What follow is my experience and knowledge of HGH.

According to studies in the New England Journal of Medicine GH use will:
Shed Bodyfat, Increase Muscle Tone; Boost your Energy, Strength, and Endurance
Reduce Wrinkles and Create Tighter, Smoother Skin; Help you Sleep Better, Improve Sex Drive and Performance, Improve Immune and Heart Function, Bone Density, Healing Time and Cholesterol, Improve Brain Function, Memory and Mental Focus

Wow! Sure sounds like a wonder drug to me! Yeah right, anyway here is some real world information for bodybuilders. Somatropin (rHGH) is produced by the pituitary gland and is responsible in adolescence for growth of tissues, protein deposition, and the breakdown of sub-q fat stores. As we age, growth hormone levels decrease but still remain active in the body, releasing in cycles during the day. Synthetic growth hormone used exogenously by bodybuilders is a 191 chain sequence of amino acids that replicates the bodies natural production of growth hormone.

Growth hormone has been in use by bodybuilders since the early 1980’s, though at this time, HGH was being extracted from the pituitary glands of cadavers and had enormous side effects, most prominently Creutzfeldt Jacob disease. This is a rare and fatal brain disease, it need not be discussed here since it is not possible in synthetic forms of rHGH, but if you want more info just run a search in google. rHGH stimulates growth in most body tissues which is due to an increase in cell number rather than cell size. This includes muscle tissue as well as internal organs, hence the dreaded GH gut.

Use of growth hormone by bodybuilders will cause increased muscle size, localized and overall bodyfat loss, increased protein synthesis, increased glucose output by the liver, increased insulin resistance and lowered thyroid output. Stored fats will be used as a primary fuel source, thus the body fat loss.

So is rHGH the wonder drug everyone lusts after? It certainly is beneficial but not for everyone. You must be willing to take risks to achieve maximum benefits from its use, as well as substantial financial investment. Do it right the first time or don’t do it at all! You will achieve faster and greater growth from cycles of steroids than with GH, though once you reach a plateau, not many products work better.

Ok, so now you have decided that this is the drug for you and you are ready to try it, so what next? Well here are some general guidelines to follow for maximal results from GH use:

Daily injections are a must to maintain stable blood levels as GH has a very short life span in the body. It will peak almost immediately after injection and will clear the body with a half-life of only 20-30 minutes. It is best injected first thing in the morning upon rising to raise levels that are very low from sleeping, and immediately after training. I do not recommend injecting before bed as many bodybuilders do, since that is the time of day that your body will release naturally high levels of growth hormone, and exogenous use will only block that release. If you take it in the morning when levels are low, after training when levels are depleted and then let your body release while sleeping, you are getting one extra release for free! GH is best taken long term, short cycles do not maximize the benefits of muscle cell increase, only fat loss. Here is how I take my GH for maximum benefits:

6iu ed injected sub-q, preferably in the stomach (IM for certain brands)
3iu injected upon rising, 3iu injected immediately post-workout
10iu insulin taken 30 minutes after GH injection
25mcg cytomel ed
use of androgens such as testosterone

The timing of GH and insulin injections is critical. If insulin is injected before the GH, your pancreas will stop release of insulin monitoring due to the exogenous source. GH when injected will mobilize stored glycogen release which will turn into glucose for energy. This will cause a rapid rise in blood sugar levels that will not shut down or stop rising due to the feedback loop being momentarily cut off. You will go hyperglycemic and end up in the hospital. You must first inject your GH, then the insulin; this will cause a rise in glucose release by the GH and will be controlled and shuttled into muscle tissue for repair by the later injection of insulin.
Use of cytomel or some type of T3 hormone is critical since GH use will severely lower thyroid levels. Small exogenous sources are necessary to maintain normal levels and 25 mcg ed is sufficient. This will also aid in body fat loss by maintaining proper thyroid functioning.
Use of androgens is also necessary due to the promotion of anabolism by increasing muscle size that benefits the new cell number increase by the GH. Remember GH will not directly cause muscle cell size increase, just the number of cells, therefore, androgens are necessary to increase size. Testosterone or trenbolone are both highly androgenic and perfect for out stack.

One myth that needs to be cleared up: high doses of GH use and the 5 on 2 off program. First, if you find that you are not achieving results off of 4-6iu ed, than something else is the problem, not your dose. The use of high doses if primarily cause by heat damage to the protein chain causing denatured proteins. This will decrease the effect and you must use higher doses to achieve the same effect. Other reasons for high dose use are; fake gh, not using insulin, cytomel or test, poor diet, improper timing schedule and the 5 on 2 off. This program was recommended by dealers as a way to move product by offering a lower cost cycle. No doctor in the world would recommend this protocol, Peak blood concentrations are reached in 2-6 hours after injection, and therefore, multiple daily injections are necessary to achieve stable release schedule and results. If you take your last injection Friday afternoon, and then not again till Monday morning, then you have negated all effects offered by the 6 hour concentration. Yes, you will achieve results using a 5 on 2 off program, but not as well as if you inject ed. It’s your money; I can only tell you how to optimize use.

Side effects of GH use include; carpal tunnel syndrome, tingling in the extremities, numbness in the hands and feet, increased organ growth, decreased insulin reception, acromegaly but only in extreme dose use, and decreased thyroid output causing fat accumulation. If you find that you are experiencing any of the above side effects, lower your dose immediately. This is especially important with carpal tunnel. If you feel like your wrists are hurting then lower the dose until pain subsides. You do not want to have that surgery, trust me.

GH is a fantastic product, beneficial for many reasons. Most people will experience thinning of the skin, increased vascularity, fat loss, permanent increases in muscle size due to the cell number increase, and overall feelings of wellness. You will probably need less sleep and feel supercharged all day long. I highly recommend GH use, but only when you have the money to do it right. 4-6 month cycles are optimal, year round if you are over age 35.


----------



## PRIDE

*Growth Hormone Information for Beginners*

By: Gavin Kane


What is rhGH?
Somatotropin, the chemical name for growth hormone, is a polypeptide hormone synthesized and secreted by the pituitary gland. The r in rhGH is for recombinant DNA technology, which simply means biosynthetic, as opposed to before 1985, when hGH was retrieved from the anterior pituitary of cadavers. hGH, is the abbreviation for human growth hormone, indicating the correct sequence the hormone naturally produced in the body.

Growth hormone is often referred to as the master hormone, simply because it begins releasing at childbirth and is responsible for most anabolic effects in the body. Important effects of hGH are not only height growth during adolescence, but also the strengthening and mineralization of bone. Other important functions of hGH include, lipolysis (fat burning), hyperplasia (creation of new cells), as well as protein synthesis.

191aa vs. 192aa hGH, is there a difference?
Growth hormone consists of a 191 amino acid chain sequence, which is identical to endogenous (in the body) production of hGH by the anterior pituitary. Therefore, recombinant hGH should mimic the proper sequence chain so the body does not reject the hormone. However, most Chinese and one American manufacturer use an inferior manufacturing process to create biosynthetic growth hormone, essentially adding an extra amino acid to the sequence, creating a 192 amino acid chain.

This unnatural structure has been documented to increase the chance for developing antibodies to the hGH. What happens is the extra amino acid created antibodies that bind with the hGH molecule, interfering with the body’s ability to utilize the amino acid chain. The protein will be neutralized because the body sees the extra amino aicd as a foreign substance. When the body creates the antibodies, the hGH is rendered less effective, and will eventually stop working.

The FDA is currently working on banning all 192aa forms of hGH for sale in the US, due to the increased risk of developing antibodies, a severe problem for dwarfism, AIDS/HIV and other hGH deficient patients.

How is growth hormone made?
Clinical trials using synthetic human growth hormone began in the early 1980’s. By 1985, recombinant human growth hormone became available commercially. One of the first certified products in the USA in those years was Protropin‚ by Genentech Inc. This product differs from more popular hGH remedies of today like Jintropin, Somatorm, and Humatrope, in that it contains somatrem instead of somatropin. Somatrem is a synthetic hGH protein that contains an additional methionine amino acid, which has been added to the 24-amino acid initiation sequence. Natural (endogenous) human growth hormone is a polypeptide containing 191 amino acids. The biosynthetic process used to make somatrem, also called the Inclusion Body Process, involves the chemical synthesis of the DNA fragment encoding the first 24 amino acids. The remaining amino acid residues are obtained by making complimentary DNA copies of messenger RNA prepared from human pituitary cells. The entire DNA sequence is introduced into a bacterium, Escherichia coli (E.coli),which is then able to synthesize the hGH protein.

Somatrem, known chemically as MethGH or N-methionyl-hGH, was first believed to be equal to endogenous growth hormone (with 191 amino acids) in all regards. That was perhaps only because they compared it to biological (corpse) growth hormone, which was not pure, and contained pollutants that produced side effects in many users. This led to allergic reactions, and sometimes the antibodies are so prominent that they even neutralized the effect of the administered hormone. Antibodies were noted in approximately 50% of the young users in one clinical experiment, and a second British experiment rated the response even higher, in 80% of users.

What side effects can you get from hGH use?
There are many possible side effects from hGH use, but most are related to incredibly high doses with prolonged use. Some of the more prominent effects are; swelling of the hands or feet due to edema, acromegaly which is thickening of the bones or jaw, carpal tunnel syndrome, numbness in the extremities of hands and fingers, and increased organ growth.

More common side effects that are of concern to bodybuilders are decreased insulin reception and sensitivity, and decreased thyroid output.

How will hGH help my bodybuilding/athletics?
Growth hormone has been reported to increase athletic performance as well as muscle growth. hGH does not work in the same was an anabolic steroids. Steroids work by increasing muscular size through hypertrophy, or increased size in muscle tissue, while hGH works primarily through hyperplasia, which is the creation of new cells. While hGH works by increasing IGF levels which cause hyperplasia, in and of itself, muscular size increases are not usually associated with hGH use alone, androgens are usually required to increase the new cell tissue. Look at it this way, once you have reached your peak by building your God-given muscles to their largest size where no further increases in size are possible, even with steroids, hGH will take you to unreachable heights by adding new muscle cells through hyperplasia, thereby allowing you to use steroids to increase the new cells to maximum size, bypassing your previous set point.

Unlike anabolic steroids which must be cycled on and off to avoid permanently suppressing the body's hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal-axis (HPGA), hGH does not suppress the HPGA and can be used for long periods of time. Most users do not even begin to see results until at least two months into their hGH cycle, at that point, results will continue for as long as the hGH is used.

What to expect from taking growth hormone?
While expectations usually run very high when using hGH, mostly due to a cost to benefit ratio analysis, users are often left disappointed and feel they were ripped off. Expectations often include the “holy grail” syndrome, where users expect to find some magic formula for new muscular growth, where they will magically transform their physique overnight into Mr. Olympia. While it is true that hGH can radically transform a physique, it certainly will not happen overnight, and sorry to burst your bubble, there is no “holy grail” in bodybuilding drug use.

According to studies in the New England Journal of Medicine, hGH use will:
Shed Body-fat, Increase Muscle Tone; Boost your Energy, Strength, and Endurance,
Reduce Wrinkles and Create Tighter, Smoother Skin; Help you Sleep Better, Improve Sex Drive and Performance, Improve Immune and Heart Function, Bone Density, Healing Time and Cholesterol, Improve Brain Function, Memory and Mental Focus.

While that is an incredible list of benefits, most of those are not what a young, healthy bodybuilder is seeking. What you want is huge muscles, and you want them now! If you are an instant gratification person, then hGH is not for you. However, if you are interested in blowing past previous plateaus, having tight skin, popping veins, and reaching new levels of lean mass, then hGH is for you.

What do I do with it now that I have it here at the house?
If you have made the decision to use hGH then you will need to know how to use it properly, from storage, to injections, to cycle length. So first thing is hGH storage. While most 191aa hGH can be stored at room temperature, that is only for about 30 days, so I find it imperative to store it in the refrigerator for long term use. At this point you will need to know how to reconstitute (mix or prepare) your hGH. 1mg of hGH is equal to 3iu. You will have to do a little math here; if you have a 20mg bottle of hGH, you will want to add 3 ml’s of the supplied water so that each ml is 20iu (20mg x 3iu / 3ml). You must use an insulin syringe, which are small gauge syringes such as 27g or 29g, because it has smaller markings for more accurate measurement. I recommend using 27 or 28g 50 unit (1/2 cc) syringes for your injections.

Once the hGH has been reconstituted, it must be refrigerated and the colder the better, just on this side of freezing. This way it will last longer before becoming dilute and losing some of its potency. I highly recommend you store it on the inside fridge wall, in the back closest to the freezer. That will be just about optimal temperature. Each hGH injection must be done with NaCL or bacteriostatic water, and cannot be used in conjunction with any oil based products in the same area or in the same syringe. You want the fastest uptake possible and that is only accomplished by using water with the lyophilized powder.

You will want to take the hGH by itself, do not mix with any other peptides or analogues. It is important because the amino sequence chain is fragile and subject to interference from outside entities. I recommend using hGH intramuscularly (IM) instead of subcutaneously (Sub-Q) for all injections for faster uptake of the product, especially when using it post workout. Most manufacturers now include product inserts with the same recommendations.

How much should I take and for how long?
If you are reading this article for beginners, I presume this will be your first time using hGH so I will make all my dosage recommendations based upon that presumption. There are multiple ways to take hGH and most of them are correct, there is no one perfect way to use it. I have done every method of hGH use over the years and have found some of the best ways to use it based upon your current goals.

First recommended use is for people looking for overall health, boosted immune system, fat loss, and general sense of well being. You will also notice small increases in lean muscle mass, as well as healthier skin, hair, etc. For people looking to use hGH for this reason, I recommend 2iu per day take first thing in the morning for no less than 6 month cycles, preferably full time use. You will not need to worry about insulin insensitivity issues or down-regulation of your thyroid.

Second recommended use is for people looking to lose the maximum amount of fat while gaining the most lean mass possible. This type of cycle is great for endomorphs or anyone who generally has a hard time staying lean while bulking. For this type of use, I recommend 4-6iu per day, ½ taken in the morning 30 minutes before breakfast, and the other half dose taken immediately post workout.

The third recommend use of hGH is for athletes off season looking to gain the maximum amount of mass possible. You will gain a lot of lean mass, but also have a lot of water retention due to the dosing schedule. For this type of growth hormone cycle, you will take your weekly hGH dose and split it into three shots taken post workout. For example, a bodybuilder who normally does 4iu per day on a normal schedule, which is 28iu per week, you will take 10iu 3x per week post workout only. When using hGH in this manner you may experience increased insulin sensitivity and it is highly recommended you use exogenous insulin with your hGH. This timing schedule forces the maximum conversion to IGF-1 in the muscle as well as generates hyperplasia. You will have amazing recovery abilities, quick increases in lean mass and can cycle the use on and off in conjunction with your steroid cycles.

The fourth and final method of hGH is for competitors looking to lose the maximum amount of fat, or for any athlete looking to lean up. For this type of use, I recommend taking 4-6iu first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, about ½ hour before doing a morning session of cardio, or before your first morning meal. You will create an optimal environment for burning fat all day long. You will want to use t3/t4 in conjunction with this cycle to further aid in fat loss, as well as the down-regulation of thyroid output.

What to take with growth hormone and other tidbits of information?
If you are just looking for overall healthy and not increase in muscular size, then by all means you can use hGH all by itself, year round with nothing else needed. Most likely thought you are looking at using hGH in conjunction with a steroid cycle, either to bust through a plateau or to gain more lean mass than you have with just steroids. Remember that hGH causes hyperplasia or new cell growth. The increases in lean mass are not just from the hGH but from the addition of something that will create an anabolic state to stimulate new growth.

You will generally not see increases in lean mass when using hGH by itself. You must add an androgenic/anabolic substance such as testosterone to stimulate increases in the new cells. An androgen rich environment is preferable due to a positive nitrogen balance and lowered cortisol levels.

I recommend when bulking with hGH to use just testosterone by itself or test with deca or equipoise. You will not need large doses, in fact, because of the actions and biochemical pathways that growth hormone exerts its functions, you will be able to use less overall anabolics on your next cycle. For slightly more advanced users, I highly recommend a cycle of test, tren and gh. When dieting it is imperative to use a thyroid stimulating product such as T3 or T4 which will convert to T3.

When bulking with hGH, I recommend the use of insulin for the most anabolic environment possible, but most guys have not used insulin and are paranoid of it (as they should be). Insulin can be used very safely with no side effects, but unless you are an advanced user of hGH and steroids, you would be wise to steer clear and use an insulin mimicker instead, such as r-ALA at 800mcg per day, or Metformin.

You will not need to do PCT after a cycle of hGH by itself, but hGH can be an excellent part of a PCT program post steroid cycle. You will better be able to maintain mass gains, especially when used in conjunction with Arimidex, Clomid and HCG.

I am a drug tested athlete, will hGH show up?
For this question I will defer to the IOC (International Olympic Committee) which is also happens to be the same procedure for NCAA athletes:
Main applicable detection techniques are based on immunoanalysis which may involve a relative lack of antibody specificity and therefore extensive cross reactivities with other compounds. In some cases there do not exist suitable internationally acceptable reference materials in order to fully homogenise results obtained by different techniques in different laboratories. As a consequence, quantitative concentrations found in a given laboratory are difficult to compare with those found in other settings. It is always difficult to establish clear criteria to distinguish an exogenous administration (banned) from a normal endogenous concentration (Segura J., 1991). Ideally, the structure of the peptide detected should be confirmed by mass spectrometry. This is difficult nowadays although new ionisation techniques, new interfaces with chromatographic or electrophoretic systems and evolution of ion analysers will make a contribution to this end in the future.

So to sum it up, they still have no reliable testing procedures in place. Because clearance times can be as little as minutes on some peptides, chances are they will not have a reliable test for years to come, so enjoy their use in tested sports for now.

What about all the new peptides, should I use them too?
Their have been a lot of developments in recent years making hGH seem like an old drug. The creation of IGF-1, MGF, GH Fragments, GHRH, and others create quite a bit of confusion in first time growth hormone users. My recommendation is to start with hGH due to the fact that is has been in use for many years, dosages have stable recommendations, and there are numerous tests in human subjects that attest to its safety. None of the new peptides on the market have any reliable testing procedures, have not been approved for human use, and all feedback is anecdotal at best. Future articles will address the new onslaught of peptides and their use in athletes.


----------



## ASHOP

I like these old Gavin Kane articles,,,some were very informative.


----------



## nusecsten

Anti aging is probably the main use of HGH supplements. People that use Growth Hormone for anti aging see great results like firmer skin, a healthier tone to the skin, more muscle tone, more natural energy, weight loss, and reductions in the risk for certain diseases related to age. Growth Hormone supplements are a great place to look.


----------



## Front loader

Good read!


----------



## Shadman05

I just read this and the part about how there are 4 ways to take gh

"The third recommend use of hGH is for athletes off season looking to gain the maximum amount of mass possible. You will gain a lot of lean mass, but also have a lot of water retention due to the dosing schedule. For this type of growth hormone cycle, you will take your weekly hGH dose and split it into three shots taken post workout. For example, a bodybuilder who normally does 4iu per day on a normal schedule, which is 28iu per week, you will take 10iu 3x per week post workout only. When using hGH in this manner you may experience increased insulin sensitivity and it is highly recommended you use exogenous insulin with your hGH. This timing schedule forces the maximum conversion to IGF-1 in the muscle as well as generates hyperplasia. You will have amazing recovery abilities, quick increases in lean mass and can cycle the use on and off in conjunction with your steroid cycles."


If I am wanting to use gh for growth of new muscle cells shouldn't I be using every day? A two times per day split dose?
Why not just pin 5iu everyday after my workout instead of 10iu 3 times a week?


----------



## AnaSCI

Shadman05 said:


> I just read this and the part about how there are 4 ways to take gh
> 
> If I am wanting to use gh for growth of new muscle cells shouldn't I be using every day? A two times per day split dose?
> Why not just pin 5iu everyday after my workout instead of 10iu 3 times a week?



There are so many different variations of the protocol that you will read and everyone thinks that they have found the exact science.

I suggest running it different ways for as long as you can and see what protocol works best for you needs and goals.

I find that everyday doses for a minimum of 6 months (usually try to run it closer to 1 year before taking a break) work best for me. You need to find a protocol that works best for you. 

But keep in mind if you are looking at muscle growth and not fat-burning properties from the use of HGH you will need to run higher doses. Personally I believe anything under 8iu is just going to assist in the fat loss process and not much of muscle explosion. Just my opinion though.


----------



## ProFIT

I am running 5iu/ed shot right before bed.


----------



## Lex

if you have quality GH I am convinced if you just take it , it works.


----------



## iaeyes

Im sure this is a stupid question. So do i have to take insulin with gh or can i run just test, hcg, and gh?


----------



## striffe

iaeyes said:


> Im sure this is a stupid question. So do i have to take insulin with gh or can i run just test, hcg, and gh?



You do not HAVE to take insulin. Insulin with the things you are running makes a more effective package. I am not an expert on insulin use. I do not take it either. Some of the other guys can answer your question more thoroughly.
As always, make sure you do plenty of research before insulin use.


----------



## Harvester

Insulin does not have to be taken in conjunction with HGH but it will enhance the experience.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Informative!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Informative!


----------



## Johnny Ringo

Great info. Exactly what I was looking for


----------

